# Anyone own an H&K USP or USPc



## Search (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm looking to see which trigger is preferred, DA/SA or the LEM.. light or heavy spring.

The only range in the area doesn't have HKs to shoot. I don't know anyone who owns one either so I'm at the mercy of the internet.. but that's why I'm on this forum asking. There is less bullshit here.

I have decided to get a USP .40. Haven't decided on full size or compact but I'm leaning towards the full size. There are just too many trigger options to choose from.

I am forced to carry a Glock 22, so this gun is mainly going to be for fun.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 17, 2011)

I owned an H&K P2000 with the LEM trigger.  Hated it !!!  Long ass lead befor the trigger actually get's to it's set point to release the hammer.  Took an awful lot of range time to set in muscle memory to only release the trigger back to it's reset point to squeeze off another round.  Too much dial up time for me.

I now own the H&K USP Full size chambered in .40 Smith with the DA/SA.  I carry it in condition one, cocked and locked, 1911 style with the Varient one set up.

YMMV.


----------



## Search (Jan 17, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> I now own the H&K USP Full size chambered in .40 Smith with the DA/SA.  I carry it in condition one, cocked and locked, 1911 style with the Varient one set up.
> 
> YMMV.



This is what I was leaning towards. I've become very comfortable cocked and locked because of my 1911. Does the SA have a lot of give in it?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 17, 2011)

Search said:


> This is what I was leaning towards. I've become very comfortable cocked and locked because of my 1911. Does the SA have a lot of give in it?



IMO the trigger on the H&K USP in single action is one of the more smooth triggers out of the box on the market.  It's no finely tuned 1911 trigger, but it's damn good.  Not much give and the reset is very short.


----------



## Search (Jan 17, 2011)

That's what I wanted to hear. So I'll be ordering a Variant 1 USP.

I don't need the HK 45 because my 1911 fills that niche for now. The only reason I never really put much thought in the P30 is because of the history behind the USP. I think it would be more fun to own, but I still have to ask if you've ever handled one enough to be able to compare them.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a difference between normal LEM and the match LEM that gets put in the tactical and expert. There's also a difference between the usp DA/SA and the match variants.

Deuce, you should upgrade your shit to the match grade w/ trigger.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an the first model HK USP w/H&K Light mounted on it and SA/DA trigger in .45 Cal. It's a nice weapon; however, to big to use for concealment. (Also the loaded (3) mags are heavy and bulky.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Buy Glock ;)


----------



## policemedic (Jan 17, 2011)

I was waiting for someone to mention Glocks.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've got several HKs....2 HK45s, and fullsize USPs in .45 ACP and .40 S&W.  They're all setup to run like 1911s, and are carried in Condition One.  As Deuce said, the triggers are good but are not 1911 triggers.  The match triggers are, of course, smoother and crisper.  Condition One carry works best for me because if I'm not carrying the HK for work, I'm carrying a 1911 so I don't need to remember a different manual of arms under stress.  Which leads me to....

If you have to carry a Glock for work, this is probably the gun you will shoot the most and be most familiar with.  As such, I would go with a LEM setup on the HK simply because it is the most similar to your Glock i.e. no safety/decocker.  You don't want to find yourself trying to figure out why the HK isn't going bang (because you didn't release the safety) in a gunfight, and I've seen this on the range with people who carry different weapons systems on- and off-duty.  Stress will only make the problem worse.

If you do go with an HK with a safety, I'd advise Variant 9 (DA/SA, safety but no decocker).  If you're used to shooting a 1911, you likely ride the safety and with a Variant 1 HK you run the risk of pushing the safety down too far which will activate the decocker function and lock up the pistol until you figure it out.

I'd also recommend that you continue to use your thumb to activate the magazine release.  While it's easier and faster (for me) to use the trigger finger on the right side mag release on the HK, it's probably best to avoid any possible confusion and treat both pistols the same.

Whichever variant you choose, you won't regret buying a HK pistol.  Stay safe.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2011)

Great post, PM.


----------



## Search (Jan 17, 2011)

I already own too many Glocks :)

I don't plan to shoot this any more than my Glock. I still absolutely love shooting them, even more than my 1911 (which at this point is more of a novelty item). The HK wouldn't be an exception.

I think I'm just going to have to wait to find a few different ones to play with before I start ordering. Unless someone wants to send theirs to me so I can try it first hand haha kidding.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 17, 2011)

Ranger Psych said:


> Deuce, you should upgrade your shit to the match grade w/ trigger.



Shit, now I'm Googling "H&K Match Trigger" Credit card here we come. :confused:



policemedic said:


> If you do go with an HK with a safety, I'd advise Variant 9 (DA/SA, safety but no decocker). If you're used to shooting a 1911, _*you likely ride the safety and with a Variant 1 HK you run the risk of pushing the safety down too far which will activate the decocker function and lock up the pistol until you figure it out.*_
> 
> _*I'd also recommend that you continue to use your thumb to activate the magazine release. *_
> Whichever variant you choose, you won't regret buying a HK pistol. Stay safe.



The first highlighted portion I would like to address. Yes, your are correct. I've seen this happen, but only with someone new to the pistol and with what I like to call _*Gorilla Thumbs.  *_

A pistol needs to be _finessed _just as much as it needs to be _handled. ;)_

As to the second highlighted sentence. Ordinarily I would agree with this, however in the case of the H&K mag release placement it is much easier to use the index finger rather than repositiong the pistol in an awkward canted position to execute a mag change or release. One of the reasons I wish all mag releases where of the H&K type. Even on the newer P30 the mag release levers are even bigger and easier to manipulate with the index/trigger finger than a standard mag release when used with the strong hand thumb.

I'm not disagreeing with the premise of this post just that my experience with either a 1911, Glock or H&K I do not have a muscle memory problem with the mag release and my index finger. _*I know when I've got an H&K in my hand and when I do not.*_

Just my own .02.

YMMV


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the HK USP V1 Custom Combat in .40- Came from the factory with the 16 round Jet funnel and Fiber optic front sight.
That said..
When My duty weapon was a Glock 22, I carried my USP as my off duty side arm as a DA/SA mode.  As was said above I did not want to have an adrenaline dump and die with my finger breaking my trigger in half.

I drop the magazine with my firing hand middle finger - weird, but works for me.

I have over 15,000 rounds down the tube in every scenario and it has never, never failed to fire.  The only non factory parts are the Wolff springs that they sent me for free since they did not have the .40 16-round springs.  So I did an evaluation for the fit and function and they gave them to me.

Let me upload a pic and show my baby off.

You will never go wrong with an H&K, just train yourself right to survive using it.

my .02
Steve


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 17, 2011)

I took my Jet Funnel kit off.   Still have it so it won't be on the market anytime soon.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2011)

Here you go...


----------



## policemedic (Jan 18, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> Shit, now I'm Googling "H&K Match Trigger" Credit card here we come. :confused:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 19, 2011)

Deuce, http://www.hkparts.net/shop/pc/HK-Pistol-Parts-c15.htm


----------



## policemedic (Jan 19, 2011)

well, I really managed to screw the pooch on that reply.  Was having a fucktard moment.

lemme see if I can clean it up to make sense-

1- Using trigger finger to release mag is faster
2- Condition One is the way to go (my pref is Variant 9)

If this creates a problem due to switching between different pistols, go back to KISS.


----------



## Search (Jan 19, 2011)

Just ordered a USP V1 .40 from Buds Gun Shop.

Turned out a friend from another Dept. had a USP compact V1 and I loved the SA trigger. So, condition 1 is the way to go.

Should be here early next week if everything goes to plan.. Once it's paid off in a few weeks I hope to either get the compact for shits and giggles or just snag that HK45 that keeps getting harder and harder to resist.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 20, 2011)

You mean like this one?


----------



## Search (Jan 23, 2011)

Shit. Well there was a mistake when getting the financing and I now have to wait for the credit card to come in before I can finish buying the gun. We accidentally closed the page with all the numbers you have to type in at checkout.. so I've spent the weekend aggravated I have to wait..

Well went to the local indoor range and was very surprised they actually had a USP 45 to rent. Snatched it up and shot it side by side with my Glock 22 and Springfield 1911.

Wow.. The soft recoil of HKs 45s made my 1911 feel uncomfortable to shoot for the very first time. The holes in the targets made my 22 feel underpowered. However, on about the 5th magazine the USP started to feel uncomfortable in my hand.. soo

Going to order an HK45 now :) PoliceMedic I can't help it lol


----------



## policemedic (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll take credit for it


----------



## gits (Jan 26, 2011)

I picked up an HK USP in 40 cal with LEM Trigger, I got some trigger work done by Bill Springfield and it made an absolute huge difference in the trigger! Not to mention the price is reasonable!


----------



## Search (Feb 7, 2011)

It's about time I'm able to upload these..


----------



## Casimir (Feb 8, 2011)

awwww...my favorite handgun. fit my hand like it was made for it (the one I fired at the range anyway)


----------

